# Seven Mile Livery Yard



## Cripple101 (8 June 2017)

Hi,

Has anyone been on Seven Mile Livery yard in Seaton Burn, or is anyone there now? Just looking for some reviews on them? 

Thanks you!


----------



## LC2013 (22 October 2017)

i know this is 4 months too late but it something people may search.
Simple answer is Yes, go go go.
The facilities are amazing. Massive arena and gorgeous stables and turnout. The owner and daughter who runs it are truly amazing. The daughter helped me out of a very tricky situation when selling my mare, literally a few days before Xmas, without ever having met me or my horse.

I ended up selling her to a livery on the yard and both are very happy.
The liveries seem really lovely. 
If I was nearer, I wouldn't look anywhere else xx


----------

